
Parallels Green Computing Bundle for Mac - hbien
http://www.parallels.com/green_bundle1
======
pelle
How exactly are you saving the environment buying this?

~~~
hbien
Parallels - virtualization means less machines, means less energy. PageSender
- helping offices go paperless w/ digital faxing. I'm not sure about the other
apps though.

